# D&D minis scale compared to other mini lines



## filthgrinder

I have a quick little question about the D&D minis, their scale, and miniatures of a similiar scale. I currently have a decent amount of D&D minis, and I'm currently using them in my games (I have a decent supply of PC appropriate and monsters minis). However, I'm always looking for addition ones to use. I'm also interested in painting some of the metal ones I've seen. However, I'm worried about the scale.

According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeons_&_Dragons_Miniatures_Game DDM is at 1:60 scale, which according to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniature_figure_(gaming) translated to 30mm.

Now there are other 30mm figures on the market that look very nice (Hordes), and the wikipedia article says Games Workshop operate on the same scale. Then the same article says 35mm is geniune 30mm... so I'm very confused.

Has anyone else used the prepainted D&D minis with another company's minis? I know the various "clix" games are all too big compared to the DDM ones. I'd like to make sure the bases are proper for the one inch squares on my current gaming matts.


----------



## jasonbostwick

The DDM scale varies a great deal from figure to figure in the line.
Generally, the Privateer Press (Hordes, Warmachine) figures run towards the larger end, but don't look out of proportion next to DDM - I use both interchangeably in my games, on a 1inch grid.

The one problem you might run into is that the bases for Medium sized creatures in the PP lines are 30mm wide, not 25mm. They will overlap the edges of a space on the grid slightly, but it isn't too big of a deal. 

The larger minis in the lines, like the Warbeasts in Hordes, are on bases identical to the large sized bases in DDM, and will fit in a 2x2 square perfectly.


----------



## Krensky

The 30mm, 35mm, genuine 30mm thing comes from differing ways of measuring. Some companies measure from base to the figure's eyes, some to the top of the head, and most aren't really to that measure anyway. Companies advertising genuine or true XXmm figures are either reflecting their opinion on which of those measuring conventions to use, what the notional "average height" to come up with that scale should be, or that there is little to no variation in their line from that size.

Yes, it's confusing and that's why miniature hobbyists and professionals (the kind that build dioramas) use actual scales rather then XXmm or XXin.


----------



## Foxen

I looooove miniatures...and buy tons of both pre-painted collectable mini game types and classic build and paint em up types.  With the onset of GMing again, I ran into problems with the larger base sizes of the Privateer Press 30mm bases, the Clix bases, and the slightly larger than normal Heroscape bases.  Also the 40k Terminator and Heroic character bases were quite large too...err...

So, I ended up buying a Chessex 1.5" Hex/Square map, which turned out kinda big.  I prefered something a tad smaller...and ended up making my own 1.25" square maps, which I like.

Fox


----------



## Fifth Element

My solution for the Mage Knight/Clix and Heroscape bases is simple. Cut the minis off the bases, and glue them to 25mm Games Workshop bases. Problem solved.

The scale of these figures is pretty close to DDM, though Heroscape figures have the particular issue that many of them have very wide stances, and can be difficult to fit on a 25mm base.


----------



## MerricB

D&D Miniatures should be based on the 30mm=6 feet measurement (or 5mm=1 foot). They vary a bit, and there's been a bit of creep especially with the larger figures.


----------

